
Uber To Expand Private Car Service To Chicago, Seattle, Boston And D.C. - pitdesi
http://techcrunch.com/2011/05/02/uber-to-expand-private-car-service-to-chicago-seattle-boston-and-d-c/
======
ramynassar
Any thoughts on bringing it to Canada? Would be great!

